# I and love and you dog food



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried I and love and you dog food? I just ordered some for Luck. He is a very picky eater anc doesn't stick with a particular kibble too long. This food has gotten top reviews. I am trying the poultry, I just hope it doesn't have too much protein for him. I give him kibble with his scrambled egg and olive oil inn the morning.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The kibble finally arrived and it was the sea food formula rather than the poultry formula that I ordered. Lucky seems to like it OK, but does not seem to be in love with it. It is made in the USA, no grain and 5 stars on the food advisor site. If you have not tried it and are looking for a dry food, you ight want to pick up a small bag

Lucky gets tired on food easily so we will see how long this lasts. His last bag was Fromm, which he did not do well on. It upset his stomach.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is the first I have heard of the brand. Lol, I actually thought you made a typo in the name. It does have a very good rating and very good ingredients. The protein content (35%) is a little high for Malts from what I have heard. Do you wet it? From what I understand, the danger of high protein food is that the little pooches won't drink enough water for the liver to properly process it. If he likes it wet, I'd do that.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No I wasn't drinking when I wrote the name. :innocent:

Good point, too much protein was my worry. I think a lot of food has too high protein. I usually give him mashed vegies with it. I also do not give as much as they recommend. He gets about 20-25 kibbles. Eggs in the morning, and some raw or dehydrated vegies as snacks. I think I would be more concerned if it were his only food. He really got sick on Fromm, even though it was not his only food, it did a job on his tummy. He seems to be tolerating this food. It actually is developed for sensitive tummies.

It is expensive, but when I read the ingredients, I decided to try it. At least he eats it. I have bought good food that he immediately turns his nose up at.

The name comes from stanza of a story printed on the front of the bag. The words I and love and you are highlighted in the story.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'M thinking that I wish I could just eat that. The hours and hours of shopping, cleaning, cooking and chewing have got me down. I think that I would do fine on Soylent green...ick. I think you have the right method for Lucky. You are a good daddy Walter, just as my daddy was...Walter is an uncommon name these days, so it always reminds me of my father.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That's sweet, thanks.

It is tough knowing what to do. When it comes to Lucky, I am a nervious wreck, hoping that I am doing the right thing for him.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Now that's a new brand for me. I love hearing about new foods. It truly does seem like an ok food. Just a few ingredients I'm not thrilled with. But it's so hard to find a food that doesn't have a few ingredients I'm not thrilled with. lol

As Sylie already pointed out, it's a pretty high protein for our Maltese. The one seafood formula is at 45%! Yikes! That high of a protein in a dry kibble will really over tax Lucky's kidneys over time. Maltese really do better on a more moderate protein level. The tricky part of the various dog food rating sites is they tend to give the highest ratings to the foods with the really high protein counts. So take that into consideration when looking at foods. If it's a 4 star rating rather than 5 and there are no red flags in the actual ingredients, that may be a better choice.

You're such a great dad. I love it!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I use their dental spray and we like it so far. Didn't know they made food too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aastha,

I like the ingredients in the spray, I think I will try some.

Crystal,

I agree, I think that using a good kibble as a base and add some home cooking to it is probable the way to go. As a life long vegetarian, it is really hard fir me to deal with the smell or look of meat, so I need to use kibble as the base. It is far enough in appearence from meat that I can actually handle it.

Luck does get a number of things he should not. I am not into sweets, so no cookies, etc., but when I have pasta and tomato sauce, let's just say Lucky ends up with a red face.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love the title of your post!!!! I to have never heard of this food, as well never knew about their dental spray!!! Mabey they had a glass of wine or two when they created the name ;-)


----------



## Gadget (Oct 2, 2014)

I just started using the freeze dried version of this food (not kibble). Although they have different kinds, Gadget loves the "Power Pucks" which is all freeze dried raw food. You can add water or not - I do add water - and Gadget LOVES it! He is a picky eater so even tho it's expensive, I'm giving it to him. I'm interested in others experiences.


----------

